# Love of God open to all?



## tantely (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello, 

I heard recently a Presbyterian minister preaching that the Love of God is open to all. I didn't quite understand what he meant then, but I think, in any sense this is not accurate. What do you think?

T.A


----------



## timfost (Oct 6, 2015)

Deut. 5:9-10:



> For I, the Lord your God, am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children to the third and fourth generations of those who hate Me, but showing mercy to thousands, to those who love Me and keep My commandments.



In many ways we can say that God is ready to embrace in love all those who come to Him. This relationship is published indiscriminately in the general call/offer of the gospel.

Of course, I can't comment on the context of the preacher you heard, but the statement taken by itself is not wrong.

Hodge:



> By this dispensation it is rendered manifest to every intelligent mind in heaven and upon earth, and to the finally impenitent themselves, that the perdition of those that perish is their own fault. *They will not come to Christ that they may have life. They refuse to have Him to reign over them. He calls but they will not answer. He says, "Him that cometh to me, I will in no wise cast out." Every human being who does come is saved*.


----------

